# Processing Day Weights



## mysunwolf (Jun 2, 2014)

This batch was from our San Juan doe crossed with our Californian buck.



 

 

The kits were born 3/6/14 and were weaned 5 weeks 2 days. At this age they immediately went into the pasture pen. The pen was moved 2-3 times per day to fresh grass, and then in the evenings they were given enough alfalfa/corn pellets to last them until the morning... so we'll say that these are mostly grass-fed rabbits, with a bit of supplemental grain fed as well.

Age at Slaughter: 12 weeks 4 days

Live Weight --> Carcass Weight (Percent)

3lbs 6oz --> 1lb 12oz (51.8%)
3lbs 7oz --> 1lb 13oz (52.7%)
3lbs 9oz --> 1lb 12oz (49.1%)
3lbs 10oz --> 2lbs (55.1%)
3lbs 11oz --> 1lb 14oz (50.8%)
3lbs 12oz --> 1lb 13oz (48.3%)
4lbs --> 2lbs (50%)

Average live weight: 3lbs 10oz
Average carcass weight: 1lb 13oz
Average percent: 50%

I would say that all that looks pretty good given that the doe is not a commercial meat rabbit and that these rabbits were raised on a good deal of free grass  Though from what I hear, 60% is a good number to aim for in commercial production. 

I hope to be posting more weights for future litters.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 30, 2014)

Kits were born 4/5/14, weaned 5/18/14 at 6 weeks onto grass. They were given pellets to help with the transition to pasture for another week, then were just fed grass.

Age at Slaughter: 12 weeks 2 days

Live Weight --> Carcass Weight (Percent)

2lbs 1oz --> 15oz (45%)
2lbs 11oz --> 1lb 1oz (39%)
2lbs 12oz --> 1lb 3oz (43%)
2lbs 13oz --> 1lb 3oz (42%)
2lbs 13oz --> 1lb 4oz (44%)
2lbs 14oz --> 1lb 5oz (45%)
3lbs 6oz --> 1lb 9oz (46%)

Average live weight: 2lbs 12oz
Average carcass weight: 1lb 3oz
Average percent: 43%

Conclusion is that pure pasturing past weaning dramatically affects live weight to hanging weight! I think next time I would at least supplement them with some sort of grain mixture, be it scratch or pellets. 

Thus ends my detailed experiment in pure pasturing.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jul 1, 2014)

Did you consider just letting the second batch go a while longer.  Since they were just on grass and not costing anything but time (I know you said you were moving them several times a day).  It is my understanding that 10 to 12 weeks is when the feed to meat conversion slows down.  In the case of store bought feed, this would be the most cost effective time to butcher.  I am not sure at what age the meat starts to get tougher.  Looking at the percentages, I would say that it shows the bones are growing at the same rate, they just aren't putting on the muscle and fat as fast.  Did you notice much difference in the amount of fat on them.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 2, 2014)

I think you're exactly right, there was MUCH less muscle, almost no fat on that batch. They looked a lot like young wild rabbits, actually. Maybe you're also right that it's like grass-fed beef and that they just need more time. For me, the labor of moving multiple times a day was becoming a hassle, and I had to get a new batch weaned and had run out of cage room. Maybe I'll try the experiment one more time, though it may have to be next summer!


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 2, 2014)

Pasture raising is wishful thinking and not cost effective even though the pasture feed may be  " free" , but your labor and time will be diminishing returns.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bossroo, we've already discussed this in another thread--this is mostly for my family. It's another situation entirely from yours. If I had more pens, I would love to grow them out longer and see if the carcasses are larger. I have no problem with rabbits raised on wire, I'm just interested in pasture raising and like experimenting.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 2, 2014)

mysunwolf said:


> Bossroo, we've already discussed this in another thread--this is mostly for my family. It's another situation entirely from yours. If I had more pens, I would love to grow them out longer and see if the carcasses are larger. I have no problem with rabbits raised on wire, I'm just interested in pasture raising and like experimenting.


 I raised rabbits commercially that I originally had no intention of dooing.   I started with only a couple for myself and my family for a while.  I tried the pasture thing ... been there done that !   Boy rabbit + girl rabbit = many in short order.  The youngsters  grew slowly compared to what I saw and read about growth rate in rabbits as well as amount of labor, time and digging involved in raising them to slaughter weight in that model. So,  very quickly I realized that what I was doing was a loosing proposition .  I then switched to raising them to a cage model and bingo... I grew them as good and then better than what others were raising.  Quickly , I got orders for friers from other family members and friends and the business took off. Shortly thereafter, I got a contract to provide castrated large mature male rabbits for   genetic marker blood serum in the early stages that eventually led to blood typing first in sheep,followed by  horses, cattle and humans that we know today.  So, I have been on both sides of the rabbit raising systems, and based on my experiences, I prefer to put the friers on the table faster than leaving them out in the field for weeks on end hoping that they grow to butchering size, and  I had more time to spend with my wife and kids.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 2, 2014)

Like I said before, that all sounds great... but I'm still interested in trying out rabbits on pasture. I've never disparaged cage raising; I'm sure it's more economical and makes more sense.

For beefs, grain finished are slaughtered at 18-20 months while grass finished are slaughtered at 24-36 months so that they can make up the weight. In this case, I'd argue that it's more labor intensive to grain finish. But to each his own.


----------



## P.O. in MO (Jul 2, 2014)

Excellent discussion.  Different situations definitely.  I can see where Bossroo is coming from.  Time is very valuable (not talking from the time is money point of view either).  I definitely can see where moving the rabbit tractor 3 or 4 times a day would get old.  Rabbits take enough time as it is.  I am on my second batch of laying hens and think I would have to say chickens take a lot less of my time.  However, rabbit meat is better for you and I would much rather butcher a rabbit than a chicken. Thanks for all the input on this subject.   Bossroo,  I had no idea you were a rabbit magnate.  Mysunwolf, I suspect you are a younger person than me with a lot more energy, good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## MMWB (May 8, 2016)

Most of us are looking for the best feed to weight ratio, as well as getting kits to butcher age quickly.  Sometimes though,  people are also balancing with efforts to self sufficiency. Can we raise meat without commercial feed?  What if commercial feed becomes cost prohibitive due to weather, transportation costs, other economic factors...?    A little experimentation may not give good returns in meat, but most experiences bring valuable learning.  Now what if one specifically planted pasture with raising rabbits in mind?


----------



## MMWB (Jun 28, 2016)

Butchered my first batch of the season.  New Zealand doe/Rex buck crosses.  Average finished carcass weight for the group was 2.69 lbs at 10 weeks. I am pleased with how meaty the carcasses are. Plenty of fat as well.  These were cage raised.


----------

